# Mango wine?



## froeschli (Sep 28, 2013)

Has anyone made mango wine? 
I have 9 mangoes, 2 oranges and 3 lemons. I figure I plop it all together and add sugar to get to the right SG. (1G batch)
Many recipes include bananas though. So I wonder if it needs the tannin?

Thanks.


----------

